# Bracelet for 1815 Chrono?



## aweia2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I've recently decided to begin dipping my toes into the beautiful world of A. Lange & Sohne. Originally, I could never see myself owning one as I thought they were too delicate of timepieces. But the more research I've done, I've learned that many Lange lovers praise the robustness of their watches movements and overall design. That being said, my heart has officially been hooked on the 1815 Chronograph, black dial. What a watch! Such a timeless and stunning dial design. And I don't even have to mention the case back, we all know what a thing of beauty that is.

Anyway, we all remember the custom bracelet Wellendorff (German jeweler) made for Lange and the Datograph back in the early 2000's... I was just curious, is there anything like this for the 1815 Chrono? If so, how can I inquire? The 1815 is beautiful on the leather strap but I SIGNIFICANTLY prefer it on a nice metal bracelet. Any chances for me reaching out to Wellendorff directly for this? (lol, I feel like this wouldn't work in my favor). Please let me know what you guys think!

















Behind The Lens: Two 1815 Chronographs From A. Lange & Söhne - Quill & Pad


Can you imagine buying a watch bracelet and then searching for the right watch to pair with it? Seems a bit far fetched, but that’s exactly what a good friend of GaryG's did a few years ago. And it led to him purchasing two beautiful 1815 Chronograph models from A. Lange & Söhne.




quillandpad.com


----------



## greentimgreen (Dec 31, 2019)

I think, if you are successful, I would (genuinely) be interested too. Keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

It never hurts to ask (Wellendorf). I don't know of any options apart from the one mentioned in Quill & Pad. There are also the Lange bracelets with the straight end links, but those are very hard to find too. I assume you've seen those but if not I can post pics.


----------



## aweia2 (Nov 6, 2017)

CFR said:


> It never hurts to ask (Wellendorf). I don't know of any options apart from the one mentioned in Quill & Pad. There are also the Lange bracelets with the straight end links, but those are very hard to find too. I assume you've seen those but if not I can post pics.


i have seen the ones with the straight end links. Those are also quite nice, but the curved end links are my personal preference. If you have some pics to share, I still wouldn't mind seeing them.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

aweia2 said:


> i have seen the ones with the straight end links. Those are also quite nice, but the curved end links are my personal preference. If you have some pics to share, I still wouldn't mind seeing them.


The fitted ones are indeed really nice. Here are front and back pics of one fitted and others with the flat end links, so you can see more of the bracelet details for these styles. Note that this fitted bracelet is a different style than the beads of rice type.


----------



## silverbox (Aug 20, 2011)

CFR said:


> The fitted ones are indeed really nice. Here are front and back pics of one fitted and others with the flat end links, so you can see more of the bracelet details for these styles. Note that this fitted bracelet is a different style than the beads of rice type.
> 
> View attachment 15736351
> 
> ...


 Can you buy this bracelet in platinum.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

silverbox said:


> Can you buy this bracelet in platinum.


preowned


----------



## silverbox (Aug 20, 2011)

CFR said:


> preowned


are there any available.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

silverbox said:


> are there any available.


I never looked. They'd be rare, but probably not a ton of people are seeking 22mm bracelets, so you might get lucky if you post want-to-buys in various places and start scouring the internet.


----------



## JohnsonH (Nov 28, 2021)

Dear Sir, would there be anyway to find a fitted bracelet for the Datograph ref 403.032, the yellow gold one? thank you


----------

